# 7 reasons to golf LOL



## goofiegolfer (Jul 25, 2006)

I couldn't cut this and paste this, and have to credit to the guy who put it together. Very funny... Pass it along

http://www.mygolfgroups.com/blog/view/?ID=65

Enjoy!!


----------



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

Meh, not that funny and those pictures have circulated so many times.. 

i give it 2 :thumbsdown: out of 5 :cheeky4:


----------

